# **** uber cuatomer



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

Why the heck people give bad ratings for no dammm reason?? No matter much you're nice to customers bad ratings..
Lyft customers the best


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I hope u feel better now. :confusion:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes Lyft customers are the best.


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have been driving for luft 4 years till 5 stars uber 6 years 4.93 **** you all uber customers


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kashi03445 said:


> I have been driving for luft 4 years till 5 stars uber 6 years 4.93 @@@@ you all uber customers


I take Uber as a pax sometimes and I always tip $3-5 cash, and then often more in the app.


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> I take Uber as a pax sometimes and I always tip $3-5 cash, and then often more in the app.


True same here..


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lyft is as crap as Uber, but they only get a day to rate you!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

What is a cuatomer?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Kashi03445 said:


> Why the heck people give bad ratings for no dammm reason?? No matter much you're nice to customers bad ratings..
> Lyft customers the best


The difference is with Lyft no rating = 5 star rating. That's why it's so easy to have a 5.0 rating with Lyft. People think "screw him, I'm not going to rate him" and don't realize they just gave 5 stars.

Same thing goes for riders. If you don't rate them, you gave them 5 stars.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Kashi03445 said:


> I have been driving for luft 4 years till 5 stars uber 6 years 4.93 @@@@ you all uber customers


Über is German for 'above', Luft is German for 'air'. So you've been driving for air the last 4years. I'd say you're running on fumes.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> What is a cuatomer?


I think it's like a cross between a customer and a cucumber. Both are shaped like dicks. Coincidence? You decide.


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> I think it's like a cross between a customer and a cucumber. Both are shaped like dicks. Coincidence? You decide.


Agreed


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Kashi03445 said:


> Why the heck people give bad ratings for no dammm reason?? No matter much you're nice to customers bad ratings..
> Lyft customers the best


Some people are just bitter, hateful, negative individuals. They feel like you owe them something by picking them up.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

losiglow said:


> View attachment 420843


And others just want to do the burning.


----------

